

LinkedIn Torpedoes Employer's Trade Secrets Claim - grellas
http://www.noncompetenews.com/post/2010/10/21/LinkedIn-Torpedoes-Employers-Trade-Secrets-Claim.aspx

======
tptacek
... and so, sales account managers around the country will be required to
create company-owned LinkedIn proxy accounts to use the service, subject to
strict contractual controls; "the LinkedIn account with your name and our
company brand and title on it is the property of Foo Corporation and may be
used only for Foo Corporation businesss".

5 years from now, someone on HN^2 writes a comment about those stupid company
handbooks, and why can't people just run companies like Nordstrom's used to,
where the handbook was only 75 words long.

------
ebrenes
I'm sure the LinkedIn title is more provocative, yet it seems to me that the
other assertions including that "Sasqua failed to take even basic steps to
protect the secrecy of the information contained in its database" played a
significant role in the court's decisions. It's hard to claim confidentiality
when the company itself did not treat the information in a confidential manner
nor did they follow even basic security principals.

